# A good accountant in the Costa Blanca?



## elainecyprus (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi all

I hope this is a valid question and doesn't cause too much upset between you all. We are looking to move to Spain in September.

We are over for 3 days this week to have a look around the Costa Blanca areas. Can anyone recommend a good accountant? We shall need one when we move.

Also, we have 2 young sons (10 & 8) are there any areas we should 'avoid'?  and any particular areas anyone can recommend, i.e schools etc.

Any advice would be very much appreciated.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

elainecyprus said:


> Hi all
> 
> I hope this is a valid question and doesn't cause too much upset between you all. We are looking to move to Spain in September.
> 
> ...



We're actually quite nice and dont usually get too upset when someone asks questions  and you have asked politely LOL

However, I'm not in the Costa Blanca area, so cant help you, altho I suspect that it may help to know what sort of accountant as sometimes "Gestorias" can double up and do accountancy if its not too indepth. 

Anyway I think most of the others from the forum are either tucked up in bed or out on the town, but you should get some answers by the morning 

Jo xxx


----------



## elainecyprus (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh yes, the time difference! whoops, LOL. Thanks for the reply Jo. We are not really too sure where we want to be, Spain is huge and although we will initially rent I don't want to keep moving my sons around schools. Oh god, this is all becoming very real and very daunting!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

elainecyprus said:


> Oh yes, the time difference! whoops, LOL. Thanks for the reply Jo. We are not really too sure where we want to be, Spain is huge and although we will initially rent I don't want to keep moving my sons around schools. Oh god, this is all becoming very real and very daunting!


Its not easy is it. You kinda have to work out your needs first of all (Work??, good hospitals, schools, airports, cost of living etc), then your wants (near the sea, near civilisation, brits, countryside...) and then find an area that satisfies them all. We used google earth/maps to get a rough idea and then came over and looked a few times

Maybe have a look thru the rest of the Spanish forum and see if theres anything that springs out at you and gives you some ideas???

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its not easy is it. You kinda have to work out your needs first of all (Work??, good hospitals, schools, airports, cost of living etc), then your wants (near the sea, near civilisation, brits, countryside...) and then find an area that satisfies them all. We used google earth/maps to get a rough idea and then came over and looked a few times
> 
> Maybe have a look thru the rest of the Spanish forum and see if theres anything that springs out at you and gives you some ideas???
> 
> Jo xxx


If you need to work it'll probably come down to where you can find a job as beggars can't be choosers at the moment.
Apart from thatt, he north is so different from the south, and Madrid from Catalonia that you'll have to rule out some things first (and then tell us) like does it have to be a beachy place, are you prepared to go inland, near an airport, do you mind chilly winters and snow etc etc

PS And this quote


> I hope this is a valid question and doesn't cause too much upset between you all. We are looking to move to Spain in September.


Just what kind of reputation do we have out there in forum land??????????????


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If you need to work it'll probably come down to where you can find a job as beggars can't be choosers at the moment.
> Apart from thatt, he north is so different from the south, and Madrid from Catalonia that you'll have to rule out some things first (and then tell us) like does it have to be a beachy place, are you prepared to go inland, near an airport, do you mind chilly winters and snow etc etc
> 
> PS And this quote
> Just what kind of reputation do we have out there in forum land??????????????


I thought we had a 'nice' rep!!

I think the OP said elsewhere that she is coming to Jávea for a visit??

it does depend upon exactly what she needs...........there are good gestors around here who can do just about everything - _el pavlo _can recommend one in Jávea

my OH has specialist accountants (in more than one counry) do our stuff though, cos our situation is complicated..........


----------



## elainecyprus (Nov 11, 2007)

You are all a great bunch of people and boy am I gonna need you all more than ever this next few months.!!

Time to put pen to paper and work some things out. Will be back to you all soon. Thanks again for your help.

SNOW??!! No thank you, I'll avoid that area like the plague. LOL


----------

